

Romney selects Paul Ryan as running mate - ck2
http://news.google.com/news/rtc?pz=1&cf=all&ned=us&ncl=dbFjqfMXdvgH9eMKS48GpBmzQFI0M&topic=h

======
tzs
I know many moderates and independents who watched the GOP primaries, and
concluded that Romney would probably be OK despite saying things that
frightened them, on the theory that he was just saying those things to appeal
to the tea party. The tea party voters are more active in the primaries than
the mainstream GOP voters, especially in the early states, and so you have to
show some crazy if you want to win primaries.

Once the nomination was assured, they thought, we'd see the Romney you'd
expect from his record.

Picking Ryan shows that assumption was incorrect. Ryan's anti-science beliefs,
and his budget plan that is based on magic rather than economics or data,
shows Romney is still courting the tea party. I find this puzzling, as those
people are not going to vote for Obama. Some might vote for Johnson, or write
in Ron Paul, but those have already ruled out Romney and no VP pick is going
to get them away from Johnson or Paul (well, Johnson or Paul as Romney's VP
might have, but that was not on the table).

This is going to cost him with the moderates and independents. He should have
picked Tim Pawlenty or Jon Huntsman.

~~~
13rules
_Ryan's anti-science beliefs_

What are his anti-science beliefs? Seriously curious ... will Google it, but
appreciate your thoughts.

~~~
tzs
He believes scientists are conspiring to mislead the public on climate change,
and has repeatedly voted to hamper efforts to deal with climate change.

For instance, he voted for an amendment that would stop the USDA's plans to
consider what effects climate change could have on US agriculture and develop
plans to deal with any such changes. Here are USDA plans that Ryan is against:
<http://www.ocio.usda.gov/directives/doc/DR1070-001.pdf>

He also voted to eliminate the White House's assistant on climate change. Ryan
appears to believe in a "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy when it comes to
climate change.

He also voted to eliminate DOEs advanced research projects agency.

------
ojno
Oh good, he picked the insane one.

~~~
mtgx
I don't like Obama on almost anything he supports, but I hope the Republican
party gets 100% crazy this election with all the crazies they have in their
party, and then I hope Obama beats them, so hopefully they learn that for the
next election they need a change in strategy, and to avoid supporting the very
corrupt and insane ones from inside the party.

~~~
ck2
I think the word you are looking for is a moderate.

And good luck with that in this century.

What really makes me sad is that 40-45% of the country is happily going to
vote for R+R just to try to punish their neighbors. It's a vicious mindset.
Thank you for thinking above that.

~~~
briandear
No, people are voting for Romney and Ryan because Obama is clueless about the
economy.

Case in point: <http://youtu.be/DvUMvknc228>

~~~
justinschuh
Were you making a joke, or do you genuinely not understand that what Obama
said there is completely accurate? The private sector has shown decent growth
over the last few years, whereas the public sector has continued to shed jobs
due to lack of government funds. That's the biggest drag on employment, and
Republicans really have proposed making the situation worse.
[http://bonddad.blogspot.com/2012/07/where-we-are-
employment....](http://bonddad.blogspot.com/2012/07/where-we-are-
employment.html)

